# Operation Snake Eater



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

MITES! Nuff said really. 

Peter, the newbie has mites, at the perfectest of times when no pet shops are open to get any treatments. I've tried the non-chemical approach which is to soak them and hope that the mites drown.... Have also replaced all newspaper in his RUB and boiled his water dish and hide and wiped down the RUB. Have seen a few mites hanging around in his RUB but cant see any on him. Fingers crossed.

So far I havent found any on Eleni or in her RUB, but changed everything, bathed her and boiled her RUB furniture anyway just to see. 

Gonna be checking them constantly and will get mite stuff for them ASAP.


Apart from all that they're both doing great. Eleni is the size of a horse, and has a tongue like a polar bear, and Peter looks pretty healthy after his little bit of dehydration  Good times.

Parents still dont know about Peter, which is probably for the best since the heating is on the fritz and Scottish gas are giving us the runaround, which is driving us all up the wall. I think a conversation about another snake would cause murders... fun fun. He's pretty active for a Ball, and ultra comfortable being handled, after me only having him for a couple of days, which is nice I guess.


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

glad its going well and good luck with the mites!


----------

